
China Sets Its Sights on Taiwan - protomyth
http://bigthink.com/strange-maps/the-map-in-the-china-shop
======
chrisbennet
I don't think Taiwan is opposed to unification, I just don't think the
mainland is ready to submit to Taiwanese rule. ;-)

